# T square



## Niki (29 Oct 2006)

Good day

I would like to share with you my way.

Regards
niki


```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/T%20Square/R01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/T%20Square/R02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/T%20Square/R03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/T%20Square/R04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/T%20Square/R05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/T%20Square/R06.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/T%20Square/R07.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/T%20Square/R08.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/T%20Square/R09.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/T%20Square/R10.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/T%20Square/R11.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/T%20Square/R12.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/T%20Square/R13.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Newbie_Neil (30 Oct 2006)

Hi Niki

Excellent. I don't know how you keep coming up with these tips.

Thank you,
Neil


----------



## Waka (30 Oct 2006)

Niki

Very good way of putting together an accurate "T" square. I could do with one of them.


----------

